# Ryegrass hay?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know if ryegrass hay is acceptable feed for adult wethers? They've been getting orchard grass hay, etc (whatever they have at the feed store and it's expensive as hell because I've had no storage space to buy by the ton) - but now I'm looking to buy directly from farmers by the ton since I have storage space now! I really need cheaper hay!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The thing with grass hay in general is, it is heavily effected by the soil type, quality and minerals in the soil. Taffy would be the one to ask for possibly a more direct answer as she is a grass/alfalfa grower. Though, I have never seen anyone ever advertise Ryegrass for sale. So that may be an indication, at least in this area, that its not a very good animal feed. BUT you could buy say a ton of it and a ton of say an alfalfa and mix em when you feed. Sorry I dont have any better info. Good luck.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. I've never seen it either. I found some other hay (bluegrass, which they also have had before from the feed store) that looks comparable in quality to what I've been buying but at less than half the price so I may go with that. Plus they get out for about an hour a day at least 3-4 times a week on browse, and bought some better loose mineral supplement too so hopefully all will go well. The new guy is expanding his taste buds too and getting more excited about the forage.


----------

